# Freeport offshore fishing looking for some help with the boat chores and gas $



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

March 29, 30 two trips offshore out of Freeport weather permitting of course we will be targeting wahoo, mahi, grouper, snapper (not gulf red snapper) and I am sure that we will run into another species of great tasting Gulf of Mexico fish I am really looking for experienced offshore fishing hands that can help out with boat chores tackle expenses and gasoline 832 2870802


----------

